# ¿ Cómo reparo y dejo original caja de graves de un sub woofer?



## Alex2040bR (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola foreros, hace tiempo tengo mí subwoofer en el olvido.
El problema comenzó al prestarlo  lo pasaron de volumen (yo nunca utilizo nada de sonido a más del 75/80%) y aparte de quemarse el integrado dañaron el parlante de graves (ya está reparada la parte electrónica). El problema de este último es que la caja viene totalmente indesarmable, estaba toda encolada/engrampada y al abrirla se rompió.
Dejo fotos a ver si me dan una idea de cómo solucionar para que suene como antes, aunque parezca poco este equipito tira de lo lindo para escuchar música en el cuarto y apretando la tapa con tiras de tela se desliza a los saltos  por lo que decidí dejarlo antes de arruinar la caja.
Le pregunté a varios carpinteros amigos y se negaron a querer realizar la tarea por ser algo tan pequeño y delicado, puesto que para volver a dejarlo como antes habría que despegar una de las paredes para volver a encastrar la tapa con su correspondiente marco "cosa que quiero evitar"

PD: Se preguntaran porqué no compro otro, simplemente porque me gusta reparar y cuando es algo mío lo hago en tiempo libre, es un hobby 

Espero sus propuestas 
Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola alex, yo la veo facil. Simplemente tienes que hacer un marco con listones de 2 x 2cm (salina o pino) encolados y atornillados. Dentro de la caja. los listones quedarian a la misma altura que los bordes de la caja.
Luego apollas el panel frontal y los fijas al marco con varios tornillos para que quede bien firme y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 5, 2013)

Le hice un marco pero con listones de fibro fácil, (6*9mm), la caja es muy pequeña 
y no quería reducirle el tamaño original interno, al marco lo fijé con clavitos de zapatero de 1cm y cola. 
La tapa con cola y tornillos. Luego cubrí con cinta aisladora para disimular los clavos 
ya que no tenía pintura a mano para dejarlos negros.
Suena igual que antes 

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Mar 5, 2013)

existen tornillos negros 





ideales para el uso


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 5, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> existen tornillos negros
> http://img.alibaba.com/photo/265120172/black_phosphate_drywall_screw.jpg
> ideales para el uso


Lo sé, pero no había en la ferretería y no podía esperar a que los encargaran


----------



## detrakx (Mar 18, 2013)

jajaja tener que esperar el encargue de los autoperforantes. Que triste se pone a veces el mercado. :cabezon:


----------

